

Privacy concerns cause 'PJ' to close Groklaw - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/privacy-concerns-cause-pj-to-close-groklaw-7000019645/

======
Angostura
This seems a bit odd - isn't this the 2nd time that she said she was bowing
out? The last time I thought it was going to be taken over by a group of
students and their lecturers - what happened there?

And if the NSA's activities make it Groklaw too dangerous for sources, surely
it is irresponsible to let someone else take over?

~~~
andrewfelix
Read the her final article. Her reasons are more complex and personal than
security and privacy. It's very real and poignant, and another element of the
chilling effect of surveillance.

You don't have to be at risk of arrest to suffer the consequences of
surveillance. Being listened to has wide reaching cultural and societal
consequences.

~~~
rainsford
To be honest, I found the final article more confusing than anything else. It
was certainly well written, but it didn't make much of a connection for me
between the recent news coverage, or even the email privacy bit at the
beginning of her post, and choosing to shutter a public blog devoted to
discussions of legal topics.

------
a3n
> I asked Jones about someone else continuing Groklaw and she told me, she'd
> be happy "If anyone wants to do it, if it was someone like that, but no one
> will. It's so much work. It's too big to be a part-time thing."

> Sadly, she's right. I'm a workaholic myself and I'm known for producing many
> stories in a short amount of time. I couldn't maintain her level of quality
> journalism for a month much less the more than ten years Jones kept Groklaw
> going.

zdnet or TheGuardian could hire her, and make that her beat.

